# Airlift XL blown bearings ?



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

My Driver side MK4 Airlift XL strut is making this noise once in a while: http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/282386_ivmdr/Memo (1).mp3

It usually stops after turing the steering wheel in full and sometimes comes back on hard bumps or when leaving the car parked for a while, kinda random: 

I checked the following

1- Airlines/accuair sensor wire are secured and do not touch the strut at max and low height (used a jack to test that with wheel removed)
2- the strut top plate is secured to the body, all three nut are very tight
3- I visually checked the top plate by opening the hood and having someone turn the sterring, only the inside nut part moves, not the larger black plate
4- the large black plate fit the top hole perfectly
5- The strut is properly secured to the spindle

Any idea what it could be? should i contact Airlift for warranty replacement ?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

kilimats said:


> My Driver side MK4 Airlift XL strut is making this noise once in a while: http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/282386_ivmdr/Memo (1).mp3
> 
> It usually stops after turing the steering wheel in full and sometimes comes back on hard bumps or when leaving the car parked for a while, kinda random:
> 
> ...



non XLs but i had this problem. just contact them and they can send out the needed part. easy easy fix.


----------



## bassmanjosh (Nov 6, 2004)

I am actually having the same issue in my MKV slam xl's. Airlift is sending me new bearings.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

sucks, but glad you figured out what the issue was.:thumbup:


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

I hear a knocking noise since the day one but could find time to check it.
My steering parts needs to be taken care of and that might be my problem but if it is not it is definetely what 01 is saying.

@01
Great publish. :beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks guys, I've emailed tech support last week, waiting for their follow up


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

forgot to update the thread, airlift shipped me a new plastic cover (looks like a thin wheel spacer lol), they believe it was the issue

thing is, the sound went away after a week so i never swapped it.

all good for now i guess :beer:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

the weird sound came back all of a sudden after having the car parked for a few hours, funny thing is that i have been parking there forever and nothing has been modified on my car, it just happened on it's own , wtf !!!:screwy::screwy: 

any of you out there swapped the plastic spacers on their XL ? and if so did the sound ever came back ? did you see anything wrong with the bearing you replaced ?  

I don't feel like swapping that part for such a random issue that is very hard to reproduce :facepalm:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I am getting an upper strut rebuild kit to rebuild my PS strut so i will take a look at the assembly and see if i see anything that could be making the noise


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

MechEngg said:


> I am getting an upper strut rebuild kit to rebuild my PS strut so i will take a look at the assembly and see if i see anything that could be making the noise


any luck doing the swap ?


----------

